# [SOLVED] connecting a tv to virgin broadband



## mikekinver (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi there.

I getting an error message 005, can't connect to server when attempting to connect my panasonic tv viera e5 series via LAN hooked up to a virgin super hub.

on performing a connection test the tv reports connected and i can see the tv on the router, including its MAC address. Pinging the tv returns a response.

So why can't i connect to the server? is there a problem with proxy or port blocking? nothing readily stands out as being the cause, but then I wouldn't recognise a problem if it jumped up and bit me.

Any ideals?

regards

Mke


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: connecting a tv to virgin broadband*

Where is this server you are trying to connect to? On your lan?


----------



## mikekinver (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: connecting a tv to virgin broadband*

i believe it is the Panasonic viera connect media server that provides access to certain internet spaces, e.g. youtube & facebook. can't be more specific, sorry.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: connecting a tv to virgin broadband*

Media server is listed as null [none] though you have a usb hookup and a sd card slot
Panasonic TC-L42E5 - SMART VIERA 42 Class E5 Series Full HD LED HDTV (42.0 Diag.) - Technical Specifications

You should be able to get to youtube/facebook

Since its networkable this means a ps2/3/wii/roku could be hooked up and you can access movies/shows/tv this way but I see nothing in the spec that say you get free TV or that it comes with a server.


----------



## mikekinver (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: connecting a tv to virgin broadband*

I know but I can't, and I can't work out why not. it also says wifi ready which is not true - lan only.

it is very frustrating.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: connecting a tv to virgin broadband*

Does appear to do wifi you need an emitter. Page 39. So that is a bit misleading saying wifi ready if it didn't come with that device.
http://service.us.panasonic.com/OPERMANPDF/TCL32E5.PDF

Did it pass the connection test? page 40

Do you subscribe to services like netflix or hulu, etc?


----------



## mikekinver (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: connecting a tv to virgin broadband*

wifi is by dongal(?) via usb port. 
I think that you have hit on the problem... page 65, TwonkyMedia Server. Looks like I have to install and set to this server.

been through this manual a thousand times and can't understand my it has just jumped out of the page.


----------



## mikekinver (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: connecting a tv to virgin broadband*

hmmm. nothing to do with twonky, deffo something amiss. The tv should connect to but i keep getting error message 005, server not found. I believe the server is called VIERA CONNECT, a cloud based server. must be a very high cloud base cos my tv can't see it!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: connecting a tv to virgin broadband*

might want to review this
Panasonic Viera Connect Internet TV Demo - YouTube


----------



## mikekinver (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: connecting a tv to virgin broadband*

yeh. viewed that, and that is exactly what i'm after but am not able to get to. I run windows 7 so no problem with home networking and streaming from pc to tv. its connecting to the viera connect server that's the problem.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: connecting a tv to virgin broadband*

post a ipconfig /all from your pc for review
can you go to youtube?


----------



## mikekinver (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: connecting a tv to virgin broadband*

now connected - virgin confirmed no prob with router or firewall. Panasonic recommended returning to factory setting and auto set-up, this resolved the problem.

thanks for your trouble and patience. 

Kind regards

Mike


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: connecting a tv to virgin broadband*

Glad you got it working. Thanks for the update.


----------

